# Help identifying these chips



## Shark (Nov 29, 2017)

I got three pounds of these today for $20 but I have no idea what they are, or what they came from. Were they worth the cost?


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 29, 2017)

Digital light processors, and yes, worth $7 /lb


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 29, 2017)

http://www.projlamp.com/products_info/Projector-DMD-chip-235-S1076-7402-182991.html


https://picclick.com/S1076-7402-Genuine-DLP-DMD-Chip-for-Optoma-282718253190.html


----------



## Shark (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks guys, I had no idea if they were worth that or not, but they looked to good to pass up. The guy I got them from had them in a can with a mixed load of scrap that I just happened to see before he unloaded.


----------



## chuckgambale (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey shark you did great as of right now you can dump those to boardsort or the like for 25$ per pound. They are ceramic based digital light processors. Good find pal. Not saying you should dump them just that is what one would get for them.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Nov 29, 2017)

I ran a bunch of those for a member, and sadly they are both difficult to process and not worth the time and trouble. Especially since they have to be ran in AR multiple times, with the valuables cementing on remaining base metal, over and over and over again until they are concentrated and able to solubilize the gold without a bunch of garbage.

They look beautiful though. 

So, I too got a few lbs of them thrown in a bulk buy when I had the chance a couple weeks ago, along with some other decent looking scrap. I knew from the recent toll venture that it wasnt worth running, but I wanted to take a shot at ebay. Afterall, they look pretty..thats what people on ebay care about, it seems.

They did very, very well on ebay. Getting about 3x the gold value. (Around 1g a lb is what I yielded, a little less I think -some had visible bond wires, most did not)

I *highly* suggest that ebay route!
-good luck shark!


----------



## anachronism (Nov 30, 2017)

I've got a box full of these that I haven't bothered processing. Topher if you're running into that problem then these are a perfect product for the premixed hot AR I mentioned in a previous post.


----------



## Shark (Nov 30, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> I ran a bunch of those for a member, and sadly they are both difficult to process and not worth the time and trouble. Especially since they have to be ran in AR multiple times, with the valuables cementing on remaining base metal, over and over and over again until they are concentrated and able to solubilize the gold without a bunch of garbage.
> 
> They look beautiful though.
> 
> ...



You did break them before processing didn't you? Just curious as it seems the only way to get them done.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Nov 30, 2017)

Shark said:


> You did break them before processing didn't you? Just curious as it seems the only way to get them done.



Naturally

I broke them all up, but the way the pieces break leaves much to be desired, and the caps stay solid while the ceramic gets obliterated (except what is attached directly to the metal cap/housing/thing) so the base metals are protected from the usual acid leaches.

the alloy of metals in the substrate does not lend itself well to any process really, and is nothing but a pain in the posterior. I think it was a combination of that and the plating thickness causing issues with base metal leaches being able to permeate the gold to get to the core. 

Maybe Im just a fool who went about it wrong, but, every other method I tried failed to selectively dissolve the substrate.

I suppose I could have done an ar leach, then when the base metal was exposed some, move on to nitric or sulfuric, or both :twisted: , but, I was committed to AR concentration. ....and honestly didnt think about it until just now (doh!), but, I think its better to go through 2 gallons of HCl than 2 gallons of nitric.

(Sorry if the continuity of this reply is off, or terribly confusing, many distractions at the moment -can clarify better next time if needed)


----------



## Shark (Nov 30, 2017)

Sounds like a lot of fun! But not really  

I will try one and see if I can come up with something to try and crack/break the cover.


----------



## anachronism (Nov 30, 2017)

Yeah eBay them. You can process them in AR it works but it's more profitable to let someone else do it.


----------



## Shark (Nov 30, 2017)

I just broke one open and I can see why everyone says to sell them. Just getting into it was enough to "make a Saint cuss like a sailor", as my grandmother used to say. 

The base metals in the cap is massive thick. Heavy braze holding that cap in place. Short bonding wires that won't amount to much at all. I will keep 2 or 3 to play with, the rest will move on down the line.

Corrected spelling


----------



## nickton (Jan 3, 2018)

how about reverse electroplating after crushing?


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 3, 2018)

nickton said:


> how about reverse electroplating after crushing?


Wouldn't work, how would you make contact with every metal part after crushing the chip?

Göran


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 3, 2018)

Like I've said all along on this board, with some real pushback, E-Bay is sometimes a Godsend on stuff like this.

Enjoy!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SCRAP-LOT-OF-53-DLP-3-68-LBS-PROJECTOR-CHIPS-GOLD-RECOVERY-S1272-0262-sc08/112636973181?hash=item1a39afd07d:g:HvEAAOSwTmtaBh0G


----------

